# The riders tan.



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

LOL...I AM!!!! (and proudly doing so) Went trailriding/camping with some friends a few weeks ago. They brought an autistic girl (who I really love) along. We were going down to the little swimming hole in the creek, and I pu on a pair of shorts. When I walked out of my trailer, the little girl looks at me and says, "Man, your legs are WHITE Buddy!" I wear t-shirts without gloves, so DH calls it my farmer's tan.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Back in the day when I used to be a trail guide I would lead all the trails from 9 a.m. until 9 p.m. It was so hot that I would wear a sleeveless top, shorts and hiking boots. I looked like a mismatched doll when i wore my bathing suit: Brown head, arms and legs, white torso, thighs and feet!! I couldn't wear sandals the rest of the summer because the sock tan line looked so lame, lol!


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

Here's my tan from last year. This picture was taken in September...and the T-shirt had sleeves shorter then I normally wear. I keep my tan year-round so I got even draker on my arm this year and I'm white everywhere else...and on Saturday I have to wear a dress that has spaghetti straps.

Haha me and my daddy...before my cousins ******* wedding.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Im definitely sporting one of those tans


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm so lucky, the barn I'm at this year has trees surrounding the arena so it's nice and shady. This is one of the first years I haven't been sporting that tan!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh yeah...my arms, chest and face is very dark. My legs...you could find me from outer space with these legs!


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

lol glad all of you suffer from that syndrome too. My legs also glow because they are so white. Wish I could ride in shorts.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I usually wear a poloshirt riding, so in addition to the arms I get a lovely little 'V' of tanned skin where I leave the buttons undone on my neck :]


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm looking forward to the winter time, where I have to ride inside and my skin is all one color.


----------



## blingmypony (Mar 5, 2010)

Factor 50 all over for me!!!

My skin's not the most sun friendly!


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

Shame on me I always forget to put on sun block, I love the color I get from the sun, but It's only seen on a quarter of my body haha!


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

i am!


----------



## Brithorse1996 (May 25, 2010)

Ah the joys of having dark skin 

I have never experienced the riders tan unfortunately =P


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

Only one way to avoid it for sure. . . . but it just CAN"T be comfortable to ride like THAT!


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

You guys are worried about shirt tans .... I have a glove tan ... gah its embaressing haha !!!


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

AfterParty said:


> You guys are worried about shirt tans .... I have a glove tan ... gah its embaressing haha !!!


What's worse is a combination! Glove and Shirt tans, gahhh D:


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

haha oh my its all horrible !


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Yep my shoulders, arms, face, and hands are tan. The rest of my body is like "Shield your eyes!!!!!!"


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

I have a combination tan right now.... where I normally wear a t shirt is lighter than my arms... but I just took a 5 hour tubing trip down the river... so now just the tops of my legs are burnt, and I have the weird stomach tan from being doubled over in a tube for 5 hours... yeah.. I feel mismatched alright.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't tan. I turn purple, peel, and turn white again. Sunscreen every hour outside.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have the 'Cowboy tan'. My hands are dark and so is my face.............from my eyes down. My eyes where my sunglasses go and my forehead are just as white as the rest of me because I am never without my hat and shades LOL. My arms aren't bad because I do occasionally wear a t-shirt but my legs haven't seen the sun in years. And I am of Irish decent so I am like an indiglo white LOL.


----------



## gratifite (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm also sporting a 'reverse raccoon' from wearing my sunglasses. Even though I use zinc oxide on my nose, cheek bones & chin, I still get 'the look.'

Oh, and I have the triple threat on my arms ... tank top, sleeveless, and t-shirt lines. No glove lines though.


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

I have the worst farmers tan ever... My arms are nice and tan, so is my face and neck... But everything else is pale. Whatever, the best of us have farmers tans!


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

Thatgirlsacowboy said:


> I have the worst farmers tan ever... My arms are nice and tan, so is my face and neck... But everything else is pale. *Whatever, the best of us have farmers tans!*



Agree!! lol


----------

